# New filter: Eheim 2073 Pro 3?



## GillesF (8 Sep 2011)

Hi guys

I have a 60x40x40cm tank (about 80l net) connected to an Ecco Pro 200 (600l/h + spray bar) combined with a small pump (200l/h). I'm thinking of upgrading the filter to improve overall water circulation. The Eheim Pro 3 2073 has an output of 1050l/h, is this a good choice or will it be too powerful?

Best regards,
Gilles


----------



## dazzer1975 (8 Sep 2011)

Hi, with media fitted the flow will be roughly half of that... or there abouts.

I have a 180litre and just bought the 3e 2078 and am still expecting to need a powerhead or two to sort dead spots out etc.

I think you will be fine with that filter tbh, certainly in respect of it not being too powerful.


----------



## freelanderuk (9 Sep 2011)

i had one running on a 100x40x60 for 14 months  and it kept the water crystal clear and with plenty of flow threw a spray bar , i now have 2 of them on my 5foot tank


----------



## Sonnyarba (9 Sep 2011)

As guys already say, it won't be too much. Just go ahead!


----------



## GillesF (9 Sep 2011)

Great, thanks for the help.
Does anyone use this one? Is it quiet and easy to prime?


----------



## Sonnyarba (9 Sep 2011)

GillesF said:
			
		

> Great, thanks for the help.
> Does anyone use this one? Is it quiet and easy to prime?


I use 2078 and it's great, quiet and elegant. Your should be even more quiet


----------



## freelanderuk (9 Sep 2011)

mine are that quiet that i have to feel them to make sure they are running, can be a pain to prime but i fill my canister up manually to the top the replace the pump head a couple of pushes on the prime button and restart the power and its away


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Sep 2011)

GillesF said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> I have a 60x40x40cm tank (about 80l net) connected to an Ecco Pro 200 (600l/h + spray bar) combined with a small pump (200l/h). I'm thinking of upgrading the filter to improve overall water circulation. The Eheim Pro 3 2073 has an output of 1050l/h, is this a good choice or will it be too powerful?
> 
> ...



Cheers Gilles,
We're using this filter on a bit smaller tank. 60x30x36 viewtopic.php?f=35&t=16924
Works great, we're using the full flow so you will not have too much power for sure.
The filtration media will be enough for your tank size. And probably even with a well planted woody tank will have enough flow. So a good choice.


----------



## GillesF (9 Sep 2011)

Great! my living room is connected to my bedroom, that's why I want it to be quiet. My Eheim is quiet too but I can still hear it humming. The filter media will be 1 biological + 1 chemical (Seachem Purigen) + 1 mechanical (foam). The spraybar will be placed against the back.

The only downside is that I'll also have to replace the Eheim installation sets and the atomizer since the tubing is 16/22 (my Ecco Pro has 12/16).


----------



## GillesF (16 Oct 2011)

I've finally connected the new filter. Flow and circulation has greatly improved, which is gooed. Noise is a bit louder but nothing bad. I do have the impression that I have a bit too much flow at the front, my Otocincli have a difficult time staying attack to leaves. Is this normal?


----------



## freelanderuk (17 Oct 2011)

you can adjust the flow on top of the pump head , it will quieten down, give the canister a shake to see if you have any trapped air


----------

